# So How Big Is The Gap Between Standard Juice And Premium Juice?



## hyphen (12/2/14)

So i was just curious about how big a difference there is between a premium juice and a standard juice like a Liqua etc ?

I mean is the flavour and vapour production that much radically better ? 
Will my mind be blown the first time i try something premium or is it more subtle ?


----------



## Rowan Francis (12/2/14)

blown orgasmically .....


----------



## Tom (12/2/14)

there is a huge difference in vape quality between Liqua, which I rate bottom end, and local non-premium juice. Then the gap to Premium, as in 5Pawns (which is locally available) is another step up.
However, the local non premium juices are more then satisfying for everyday use. I used in one of the reviews the analogy of whiskey: the top premium juice to be used as a treat. At least that is how I handle it. I will always spoil myself once in a while.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (12/2/14)

But, there is no accounting for personal taste. Just look at our juice review threads. For example, I just cannot vape 5 Pawn's Grandmaster - it tastes horrible to me. But their Bowden's Mate is like Tom's treat to me. HRH only vapes Liqua's Mixed Berry, and I have had her taste many premium juices. Luckily we found Vapour Mountain's Passion Peach, which she loves and I like it too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/2/14)

To give you an idea I started on liqua and after sampling and vaping the other locally available juices I struggle to vape liqua I give it a taste every now and then but no.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## hyphen (12/2/14)

interesting replies , so basically worlds apart ... I understand the whole whatever works for you vibe , was just curious about how radical the jump is ... My fav adv is anything Cola , any suggestions on the best cola out there ?


----------



## Tom (12/2/14)

hyphen said:


> interesting replies , so basically worlds apart ... I understand the whole whatever works for you vibe , was just curious about how radical the jump is ... My fav adv is anything Cola , any suggestions on the best cola out there ?


nope, i only drink cola, and too much of it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (12/2/14)

As Mathee said , it is very subjective - I'm one of those people that taste a difference, but not enough for me to warrant spending the extra $$ on it


----------



## BhavZ (12/2/14)

Personally I would say stay away from Liqua.

VapeMOB cola is nice and mixed with cherry bomb (MOB as well) its a nice cherry cola. I made the mistake of mixing cola and vanilla, did not come out like vanilla coke LOL

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/2/14)

hyphen said:


> So i was just curious about how big a difference there is between a premium juice and a standard juice like a Liqua etc ?
> 
> I mean is the flavour and vapour production that much radically better ?
> Will my mind be blown the first time i try something premium or is it more subtle ?



Hi @hyphen

I've tried a number of so called "non-premium" juices. From Hangsen to Liqua to Synfonya to eCiggies to even locally produced Vapour Mountain. So far, I'd rate Vapour Mountain as the best of the "non-premium" juices I've tried. There are at least 4 or 5 that I love from VM and vape them as my mainstay vape. 

The only so called "premium" juice I've tried is 5Pawns. For me the difference is more about the flavour and the layering of flavours. Less about throat hit or vapour. 

So for example, my favourite of the 5Pawns is Bowdens Mate. It's a minty chocolate flavour, simplistically speaking. But it's extremely smooth and the flavours taste very "premium". The flavours are also a bit more complex, not simple or one-sided. In other words, they're not cheap tasting. 

But once again, flavour is very personal and subjective. So no matter how "premium" a juice is, if you don't like that sort of flavour, you're probably not going to like that juice. The example here is me with 5Pawns Gambit. It is a favourite of many but for me, I just find the sweet apple pie taste too sweet and a bit offputting. I appreciate it's merits as a juice and it is a quality vape like the other 5Pawns, I just dont like the flavour.

Remember, I have very limited experience with "premium" juices...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Derick (12/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Hi @hyphen
> 
> I've tried a number of so called "non-premium" juices. From Hangsen to Liqua to Synfonya to eCiggies to even locally produced Vapour Mountain. So far, I'd rate Vapour Mountain as the best of the "non-premium" juices I've tried. There are at least 4 or 5 that I love from VM and vape them as my mainstay vape.
> 
> ...


 Now if you want to listen to anybody in this forum regarding flavours, this is the dude  He tastes variations and layering etc. that my poor tongue has never even heard of

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rex Smit (12/2/14)

As a fairly new vapor, i can give you the low down. I have been vaping the like of liqua, some DK, Joyetech, and some of eciggies brand, but today i got my 1st taste of ( i would call premium) Juice from VM. there is a world of difference. regardless of what tastes you like, there is just a very smooth quality to it. then you get stuff like 5 pawns, which is like all together...taste bud porn..
Think of it like this...its the difference between a VW Polo vs Merc vs a yacht

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Rex Smit (12/2/14)

Ok, so let correct it there and say Proudly SA premium

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RevnLucky7 (12/2/14)

Best Cola vape out there in my opinion you'll find right here: 
http://www.kickbassvapor.com/features-mainmenu-47/e-liquid/kbv-og-joose/69-crisp-cola

Kickbassvapor has as good a mix master as any and is still one of my best suppliers.


----------



## Silver (13/2/14)

Most interesting @RevnLucky7 Wish i could try that brand. 

Thanks for the ompliment @Derick. I think one of the most difficult things about flavours and tastes is to try describe them. Sometimes its hard to verbalise it words what you are tasting. 

@hyphen - i just re-read my post above and let me say something that maybe wasnt so clear. I am not a person who only likes flavour. I love throat hit too. All im saying is that i didnt find 5pawns to have any major difference in throat hit or vapour to the so called non-premium juices. But i did observe a difference in the flavour. 

I wish we had many premium juices locally available. Would be great. But watch this space. VapourMountain is soon launching its Legends range and i think more will follow. Also, i hope retailers start bringing in premium international juices on a regular basis like Vape King does with 5 Pawnns


----------



## hyphen (13/2/14)

Thanks everyone for your awesome replies and time taken to do them , just got a mail from the Juicy Vapor guy and they're having a valentines special , 30% off everything , so I reckon Im gonna give that a go ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (13/2/14)

ps: Im a sucker for stuff on sale .


----------



## Andre (13/2/14)

hyphen said:


> Thanks everyone for your awesome replies and time taken to do them , just got a mail from the Juicy Vapor guy and they're having a valentines special , 30% off everything , so I reckon Im gonna give that a go ...


Great, but then you will please have to start a thread for your reviews of Juicy Vapor e-liquids here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?forums/e-liquid-reviews/. You can check out the format in some of the other threads there.


----------



## Tom (13/2/14)

yes, agreeing with @Matthee 100%. There is a couple of discussions going around if it is worth it for the price, we need the reviews to find out.


----------



## Andre (13/2/14)

@hyphen, here is a thread where you will find more info on Juicy Vapor - also some recommendations on which of the juices are worthwhile: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/juicy-vapors.906/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hyphen (14/2/14)

Even with the 30% discount , it comes to like R230 for 33ml's , reckon im gonna give Vapour Mountain a go until I find a big bag of money and a winning lottery ticket .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/2/14)

hyphen said:


> Even with the 30% discount , it comes to like R230 for 33ml's , reckon im gonna give Vapour Mountain a go until I find a big bag of money and a winning lottery ticket .


Mark from Juicy Vapor will be at tomorrow's vape meet. Hopefully we shall be able to sample some of his juices. I have ordered a few 12 mls from those recommended by @Zodiac and others, seeing that they are 30 % off and to be able to personally see if they anything near worth the expense. If you want to attend the Cape Vape Meet just post your name at the end of this thread: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?...-february-2014-at-14-30.760/page-8#post-15426


----------



## Silver (14/2/14)

Good to know @Matthee - and will be waiting for your feedback on those juices after you've tried them...

We need more juice

Reactions: Like 2


----------

